

IBM: Introducing a Brain-Inspired Computer - johlo
http://www.research.ibm.com/articles/brain-chip.shtml

======
ColinWright
I've submitted a list of previous articles on this topic, all different, all
with their slightly different slant, some with significant discussion.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10102160](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10102160)

